# Kittens in South Wales



## peecee

A friend of mine would like to get a kitten. She has contacted all the cat shelters in Cardiff and surrounding areas but none of them have any kittens available. Does anyone have any kittens or know of anyone that does?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kelly-joy

has she tried these rescues

FRIENDS OF THE ANIMALS RCT
Based in Rhondda Cynon Taff - covering the UK, rescuing and rehoming mainly dogs, although they also have cats needing homes from time to time. They are a home based rescue using foster homes prior to placing animals in vetted homes.
Tel: 01443 431131 / 687467
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

HOPE RESCUE
Hope Rescue is not a rescue in the conventional sense. They mostly co-ordinate rescue operations - mainly involving saving dogs from being put to sleep or in emergency situations. They do occasionally have cats needing a home.
Tel: 07528 028 617 or 07870 529650
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk

CURIOUS CATS VOLUNTARY RESCUE
Tel: 07826 791134
Email: [email protected]

CATASTROPHE
Barry, Wales
A small feral cat rescue based in the Barry area, operating a trap-neuter-release programme.
Tel: 01446 745119

RSPCA - GLAMORGAN NORTH & EAST
Registered Charity no: 224336
Tel: 01685 384604
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - NEWPORT ANIMAL CENTRE
Animal Centre: Hartridge Farm Road, Ringland Way, Ringland, Llanwern, Newport, Gwent, NP18 2LL. (Open: 11.30 - 4.00 every day, closed Thursday)
Telephone: 0300 1230744
Fax: 0303 123 8899
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - GWENT
Registered Charity no: 225476
Rehoming Tel: 0300 123 0744 (Newport Animal Centre)
Fax: 0303 123 8899
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

GREEN ACRES ANIMAL RESCUE
Pembrokeshire
Tel: 07976 904 315
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - GREEN ACRES ANIMAL RESCUE

SOUTH WALES ANIMAL RESCUE
Tel: 01269 822611 / 07968 563 722
Email: [email protected]
Website: South Wales Animal Rescue

TnR's CAT RESCUE
Based in Barry, Vale Of Glamorgan
Rehoming stray and unwaned cats and kittens in the Vale of Glamorgan. All cats are cared for in a home environment prior to re-homing, not in a cattery environment.
Email: [email protected]

VALE CAT RESCUE
Charity Number: 1133305
Based in Ebbw Vale.
Adoption Enquiries Tel: 07896 937516
Feral Cat Enquiries Tel: 07948 532430
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Home - Vale Cat Rescue

SOCELEX SANCTUARY FOR INJURED ANIMALS
Temple Cloud Farm, Pentwyn, Crumlin, Newport, Gwent, NP11 3BD
Tel: 01495 211401
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Socelex - Where love is a right, not a privilege

ALL CREATURES GREAT AND SMALL
Registered Charity no: 1088244
Sanctuary: Church Farm, Llanfrechfa, Cwmbran, Gwent, NP44 8AD (Open for Adoption, Mon - Sat, 2pm - 5pm)
Tel: 01633 866144
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Adopt A Cat, Adopt A Dog, Sponsor An Animal | All Creatures Great & Small Animal Sanctuary, Llanfrechfa, South Wales

GWENT ANIMAL RESCUE
Rescuing and rehoming cats, dogs, pigs, goats and swans.
Lilac Cottage, Llanhennock, Nr. Newport, Gwent, NP6 1LT
Tel: 01633 420737

FOUR PAWS ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 111789
Postal address: Cats, PO Box 71, BLACKWOOD.
Email: [email protected]
Website: Four paws animal rescue

SHUA TRUST (SAFE HOUSE FOR UNWANTED ANIMALS)
Registered Charity no: 1101965
Shelter: Hayes House, Hayes Road, Sully, S. Glam, CF64 5SE
For adoption and general enquiries - Email: [email protected]
For genuine emergencies only - Tel: 07831 216170
Web site: About Us - SHUA, Cat Rescue South Wales

MAESTEG ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY
Registered Charity No. 1020630
To adopt a cat - Tel: 01656 721496
To adopt a dog - Tel: 01656 871760
For General Enquiries - Tel: 01656 737827
Website: MAWS

CATWEL CARDIFF
Registered Charity no: 1086255
Tel: 029 207 53475
email: [email protected]
Website: Catwel Cardiff Cats Charity

PORTHCAWL ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY (P.A.W.S.)
Registered Charity no: 509383
PAWS, 3 Lias Road, Porthcawl, Mid-Glamorgan. CF36 3AH
Tel: 01656 773307
Email: [email protected]
Website: PORTHCWL ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY

CAT-SAFE INFORMATION SERVICE
Cat Safe offers long term care for disabled and unhomeable cats. They also offer assistance with cat welfare issues and with rescue equipment, which can be loaned from them.
Postal address: P.O. Box 9, Pontypridd, Rhondda Cynon Taff, Wales, CF37 4YB


----------



## peecee

Thanks for this. I have passed on the list. She says she has contacted some of them on the list already so will look into the others.


----------

